# labeling



## krv3000 (Sep 9, 2010)

HI all right when i was a apprentice one of the old tool shop men sed to me one day WATS the point of having a label on sumthing if you have to reed it twice ??? when we get new taps reamer's drills they cum in plastic boxes with labels on them but it Du's not tack long before the label gets to dirty to reed or it cums off all to gether
so before this hapens or if it all redy has get sum labels and relabel them then give them a cot of varnish this will stop them cumming off and will last a lot longer


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 13, 2010)

HI sos i shud of put a pic so her is a couple


----------

